# Seiko Kinetic Sports 200 Type 5m43 - 0a40



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can give me some help/advice regarding my late 1999 - early 2000 Seiko Kinetic Sports 200 divers watch. The ability for it to store any sort of power reserve has been diminishing over the past year or so until now when it stops almost as soon as it's taken off.

I'm told this is a common problem with the early Seiko Kinetics and I believe there's now a kit of parts to replace some of the old compoments with a few new parts. I also seem to remember that a forum member carried out this 'mod' a while back and found it was so fiddly he vowed he'd never do it again ! This has rather put me off attempting it myself.

Any help/advice will be much appreciated as I do like this watch and it actually does get used in water. The other thing I'd like to get done to it is to get its' Pepsi bezel insert replaced as over the years it's faded to a very pale blue although the red section has stayed surprisingly true to its' original colour. Some time ago I was told by a well known High Street jeweller that the whole bezel had to be replaced as the insert wasn't available as a single part. Most odd if it's true.

Sorry I can't post a picture of it but I haven't yet worked out how to do that. I thought I'd limit my pleas for help to two initially !

Any help/advice will be hugely appreciated. Also any suggestions as to who would/could carry out this mod would be helpful.

Chris.

PS. Many thanks to Roy for sorting out my 'posting' problems. Cookie trouble as he suspected. Thanks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

one of the guys here (grey) had similar problems with his....i think that its the capaciter that needs replacing....im sure someone will be along in a minute to let you know exactly...

welcome to the forum


----------



## Rowan (Nov 14, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> one of the guys here (grey) had similar problems with his....i think that its the capaciter that needs replacing....im sure someone will be along in a minute to let you know exactly...
> 
> welcome to the forum


I did this on an old Seiko AGS watch recently with great success but it is fiddley but I would do it again if I had to. Basically it's a question of replacing the capacitor for a Li-Ion cell (which is what Seiko now use). Whilst not covering your watch specifically it's worth having a look at this to give you the idea: www.pmwf.com/.../WS%2026%20How%20to%20change%20the%20capacitor%20of%20a%20SEIKO%205M42%20Kinetic.htm. You can get the cells from www.cousinsuk.com who list all of them. Good luck!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Service Engineer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can give me some help/advice regarding my late 1999 - early 2000 Seiko Kinetic Sports 200 divers watch. The ability for it to store any sort of power reserve has been diminishing over the past year or so until now when it stops almost as soon as it's taken off.
> 
> I'm told this is a common problem with the early Seiko Kinetics and I believe there's now a kit of parts to replace some of the old compoments with a few new parts. I also seem to remember that a forum member carried out this 'mod' a while back and found it was so fiddly he vowed he'd never do it again ! This has rather put me off attempting it myself.


Hi Service Engineer, welcome to the forum









Can't figure out how to post a link, but if you Google 'quality batteries uk' you should get a lot of info on the problem. I have had two Sports 200 and a 5M42 upgraded by John there.

I don't think our host Roy routinely does these so I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules. If I am, mods please delete the necessary bits and:

If the above is wiped you can email me at gironsATossurDOTcom and I'll give you the details

Best regards

Graham


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

grey said:


> Service Engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Huge thanks to everyone who took the time and trouble to help out on this one. I've seen a 'step bystep with pictures' instruction sheet of what has to be done and it appears the hardest part is probably getting the back of the watch off. I have all the tools to do the job once the back is off. Thanks again to everyone and a Happy New Year to all. Chris.


----------

